# Any Climbers Here



## freeheelwilly (Jun 22, 2006)

Newton's Revenge comin' up. Just finished Whiteface. Besides that, the Northeast's got Ascutney, Equinox and Washington. Anybody here do these?


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't have the build to be a pure climber... nor the athletic ability.


That being said, I like to go out and tackle any climb I can to help improve.  I've never done any mountain climbs though.



Although I have ridden my MTB up Killington twice.  That's a pretty rough climb.

If I were going to tackle a climb like Washington's toll road, I would need to get a compact crank and probably 34T 9 spd mtb cassette for my road bike.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 22, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Newton's Revenge comin' up. Just finished Whiteface. Besides that, the Northeast's got Ascutney, Equinox and Washington. Anybody here do these?



Willy, how did you do? When i did it a couple of years age it almost killed me, but I finished. Close to last, but I finished.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jun 22, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I don't have the build to be a pure climber... nor the athletic ability.


 
Either do I but I still like climbing. You might too. sign up for a hillclimb - what do you have to lose?

And you don't "need" a 34 to do Washington. That big a gear may or may not improve your time (depending on your style/power/cadence) but if you just want to do it to do it then just do it. I'm a bigger guy (185) and I've got a 12/25 cassette. JMO.

Edited to add: I am BY NO MEANS an expert on this. If you want to get geeky with the hillclimbing stuff go here. Those guys know their stuff.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 23, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> a bit more training and a smarter ride and I'm pretty sure I could get in under an hour.



U a monster.


----------

